# MHF ralles in Spain?



## wasfitonce (Apr 27, 2009)

*MHF Rallies abroad?*



Do Motorhome Facts hold winter rallies in Spain in the New Year?

Paul


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

*Re: MHF Rallies abroad?*



paulann said:


> Do Motorhome Facts hold winter rallies in Spain in the New Year?
> 
> Paul


Hi Paul

In a word no we have nothing planned

Jacquie


----------



## Bryandh (Oct 6, 2010)

*Re: MHF Rallies abroad?*



LadyJ said:


> paulann said:
> 
> 
> > Do Motorhome Facts hold winter rallies in Spain in the New Year?
> ...


Not the fullest of replies LadyJ....... perhaps not any rallies, but certainly the occasional MEET. Follow this link paulann...oversubscribed at present but there is a reserve list for cancellations. Also a thread running at present re this MEET

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=332

Edited to add link for meet.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-109010.html


----------

